# Any Questions From Breeding , please.



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

hello excuse me for my English.

My name is nilson messias, I live in Switzerland and I would like to know how to make a british cat kennel in Anglaterre? prices veterinarian, the registration in cats clubs, pedigree and etc ...

Many thank you for your time and answers.

Nilson Messias

ps: health level and Transport my cats are already in order.

i can speak french , spanish, portugaise.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

you can't make a British cat kennel in England if you do not live here! Are you planning to move?


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

Yes i want live a Bristol


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are your cats currently registered with FiFE? Or evan CFA or TICA? You will need this. In the UK, TICA and GCCF are the two main registration bodies, both of who require registration and pedigree paperwork if you want to import cats to them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This article will give you some basic information. Setting up a cattery (cat kennels) in the UK is expensive and really needs experience. Have you run a cat boarding kennel in Switzerland?

http://www.workspace.co.uk/communit...s/how-to-start-a-kennels-and-cattery-business


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps I misunderstood you, did you mean a private breeding cattery, or a boarding cattery that takes in cats whilst their owners are on holiday etc?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I think she means breeding pedigree cats, not running a boarding cattery.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely breeding, unless I've really mis-understood!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Carly and OS. I think you are right, he means to breed cats not board them. .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Messias Nilson said:


> hello excuse me for my English.
> 
> My name is nilson messias, I live in Switzerland and I would like to know how to make a british cat kennel in Anglaterre? prices veterinarian, the registration in cats clubs, pedigree and etc ...
> 
> ...


Vet prices vary a lot, you will need to find a vet you like once you are here.

Your cats are registered, you can continue with that registry or 'import' them into the GCCF, so long as the GCCF recognises the breed. Munchkins for example are not recognised.

http://www.gccfcats.org/Breeding-Information/Importing-Exporting

You don't need to belong to a club for GCCF, but if you have a prefix you want to continue to use then you will so they can sign your prefix application. You can check to see if it's available on the GCCF website:

http://www.gccfcats.org/Breeding-Information/Registered-Prefixes


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Messias Nilson said:


> I would like to know how to make a british cat kennel in Anglaterre? prices veterinarian, the registration in cats clubs, pedigree and etc


If your cats are currently registered with FIFE you will need to transfer them to the UK member group which is Felis Britannica, you can then continue to register kittens are normal. 
If your cats are registered with TICA you only need to inform them of your change of address.
As others have said the other main registering body in the UK is GCCF. You could transfer your cats to them provided they are a GCCF recognised breed and you are able to provide the required paperwork which is the cats passport and a certified pedigree from your current regisration body. Bare in mind however that the GCCF only accepts cats from certain registering organisations so if this was a route you wanted to go you'd need to check carefully if the organisation your cats are currently registered with are accepted.

I think it's fair to say that in the UK veterinay care is expensive, particularly in the large cities. Prices will vary from practice to practice.


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you a lot for all answar , after a take time for translation all in french lol , but i think i understand ...i have one cattery in geneva Swiss and register to cat club from Geneva , i think a make one international registrer in Tica o WCF ...and i only change adress ...lol


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank all for youre time and you answers , yes i have one cattery in Swiss the name is pontanegra , and my cats have one pedigrée from cat club suisse from Geneva.

i think a have my answar , i go make one international registrer in CFA ,WCF or TICA i dont like FIFE .

but i take time for translation you post lol

www.pontanegra.jimdo.com

Nilson Messias


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not WCF. It is not recognised here, and you would still need to transfer to TICA or CFA. I would recommend that you choose TICA or GCCF as these will be most recognised when trying to sell kittens in the UK.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Not WCF. It is not recognised here, and you would still need to transfer to TICA or CFA. I would recommend that you choose TICA or GCCF as these will be most recognised when trying to sell kittens in the UK.


Looks like the OP breeds British Longhair, and Scottish & Highland Fold as well as BSH & Selkirk Rex. Whilst the BLH is slowly progressing, the GCCF will never (so they say) recognise the Folds, so TICA is probably the way to go for them.


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

i dont undertand british Longhair is not accpted in england ? who make the pedigrée cats GCCF is ? very sorry i think i undertood but im confused lol


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Vet prices vary a lot, you will need to find a vet you like once you are here.
> 
> Your cats are registered, you can continue with that registry or 'import' them into the GCCF, so long as the GCCF recognises the breed. Munchkins for example are not recognised.
> 
> ...


thank a lot this very goods infomations


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

BLH is getting recognised by GCCF, but not yet. I would register with TICA looking at the breeds you are working with, as most are not accepted by GCCF.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Messias Nilson said:


> i dont undertand british Longhair is not accpted in england ? who make the pedigrée cats GCCF is ? very sorry i think i undertood but im confused lol


No @OrientalSlave meant that GCCF will not ever accept Cats with Folded ears (i.e. Scottish Folds). This is because they will not accept any breed who has a genetic basis which manifests itself as skeletal defects. The British Longhair, however, will be accepted in time, but it usually takes a few years for new breeds / breed variations to be accepted in GCCF.


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

carly87 said:


> BLH is getting recognised by GCCF, but not yet. I would register with TICA looking at the breeds you are working with, as most are not accepted by GCCF.





Tigermoon said:


> No @OrientalSlave meant that GCCF will not ever accept Cats with Folded ears (i.e. Scottish Folds). This is because they will not accept any breed who has a genetic basis which manifests itself as skeletal defects. The British Longhair, however, will be accepted in time, but it usually takes a few years for new breeds / breed variations to be accepted in GCCF.


thank you but if a have one cat whit a pedigrée british but in the genealogy have one scotish fold in side in 3 generation like grand father this cat is accepted or not?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No. Seriously, take the easy route and register with TICA.


----------



## Messias Nilson (Jul 11, 2016)

No. Seriously, take the easy route and register with TICA.

thank u Carly 87 i think i make this ....


----------

